# NHOS Show 2007 - Photos



## Heather (Feb 23, 2007)

First round. Some didn't come out so well so I will attempt to re-shoot/re-post. 

P. venustum album - we gave this best species Cyp. alliance and best species.

Lovely plant, the photo doesn't do it justice. 






vietnamense from A&P





Phrag. Mont Fallu 'Fu Manchu' AM/AOS division





Mint Chocolate (sorry for the blur, will attempt again tomorrow)





Paph. PEOY. A favorite of you-know-whom. 





and my favorite of the day - I know, a Parvi cross!! Who would have thunk it!?!?!

P. Franz Glanz (armeniacum x emersonii)
HUGE pouch. 





Had a lot of fun clerking on this team for ribbon judging. Always learn SOOOO much!

Oh yeah, I was supposed to help with the display, but two of us who'd never done it before ended up pretty much doing it ourselves. Without a LOT of things we could have used. Still, it was a good experience. I look forward to next time when we will know better how to prepare!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 24, 2007)

Very beautiful collection. Sounds like it was quite the experience.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll give you $20 if you nab that Franz Glanz for me.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent shots, Heather! Thanks for sharing! I wish I could have been there!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 25, 2007)

Woo hoo! Thanks for posting those. 
I am going to a small show tomorrow and hopefully
I'll get there before breakdown and I'll try to take
some shots to share too. 

I love the Franz Glanz as well. Also who can resist
PEOY? Now I will have to add Mint Chocolate to 
the list of 'wants' as well. UGH!

Craig


----------



## Heather (Feb 25, 2007)

*Took more photos yesterday*

A better view of Mint Chocolate





Better venustum pic





A nice Phrag hybrid - pearcei x caudatum from Kelley's Korner Orchids


----------



## Heather (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in love with this tonsum of Glen Decker's





This pic doesn't do Marlow's gardineri justice. It, and Blake, and Lien, made me have to bring one home. 





I liked this new hybrid, Michael Koopowitz x PEOY very much, mostly because the plant was blooming on only about a 16" in plant! One growth (maybe a start too). 





malipoense





A few nice maudiae types from Glen Decker


----------



## Heather (Feb 25, 2007)

*A few more phrags*

A nice Bel Royal





Sunset Glow and Jason Fischer





Bel Hogue Point





Hanne Popow





Finally, this Paph of A&P's was the only one awarded at AOS judging, I think an AM/AOS of 80.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids, Thanx!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like a lot of great slippers...I really like that Franz Glanz


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 27, 2007)

More nice pics. 
Thanks Heather. 

I did not make it to the show this past weekend
until they were already breaking it down. I heard
2 AOS awards were given.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful shots, and you just gave me hope for my MK, just can't believe how small it is.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 18, 2007)

very nice pics Heather! i love those parvis the best! The Franz Glanz looked as if it was made with hangianum instead of emersonii. I've been seeing alot of hybrids like this, say Sugar Suite and Joyce Hasegawa, that look like they were bred using hangianum.


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

papheteer said:


> The Franz Glanz looked as if it was made with hangianum instead of emersonii. I've been seeing alot of hybrids like this, say Sugar Suite and Joyce Hasegawa, that look like they were bred using hangianum.



That's what I had heard also...that it was fairly common as well. Really screws up the awards process, if you ask me!


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 18, 2007)

I still can't get over how amazing malipoense is. Species rock.

Thanks for the photos


----------



## Hien (Mar 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> That's what I had heard also...that it was fairly common as well. Really screws up the awards process, if you ask me!


 I imagine there will be more than one different character if you look at them side by side.
Unfortunately,:sob: :sob: :sob: , peoples in the US never seen a hangianum species' bloom nor any hybrid so we tend to fantasize & assume that any nice emersonii hybrid flower as hangianum's (I swear to God, I always ran across this person near my office in Newark , New Jersey,who looks identical to Tom Cruise, maybe a little bit taller than the real one. But I never seen Tom Cruise anywhere other than in his movies, so my judgement is far from reality)
The hybrids do look different in the Paphiopedilum in Taiwan books. From the pictures in the books, Wossner China Moon is way superior to Franz Glanz.
In the picture, hangianum substance seems to be thicker, the flower shape seems to be better too, the size is bigger (17.8 cm that is almost 8 Inches)
I think if we ever seen the real Wossner China Moon we will probably swoon & immediately be flat on the ground.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Heather! looks like you had a great time

...I must get more hangianum hybrids then Hien, they are available here in Canada legally. Cloud's Orchids does ship to the USA but I don't know if there are policies he has with these new hybrids...I think hangianum does look better than emersonii, but I have only seen pictures. How does size compare?


----------



## Hien (Mar 21, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Thanks for the pictures Heather! looks like you had a great time
> 
> ...I must get more hangianum hybrids then Hien, they are available here in Canada legally. Cloud's Orchids does ship to the USA but I don't know if there are policies he has with these new hybrids...I think hangianum does look better than emersonii, but I have only seen pictures. How does size compare?


 if you look at the back of book No. 4, one of the nursery in Taiwan has a hangianum with caption (I believe 17.8 cm) , I think the largest emersonii is still less than 15 cm? perhaps someone can correct me?
I don't think Cloud Orchid has Wossner China Moon (or other hangianum x other parvis species) yet.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

Paph. moquettianum x hangianum,Paph primulinum x hangianum, and Paph. rothschildianum x hangianum is what I see...oh well I'm sure they will import hangianum x parvi eventually... 
I have Paph. moquettianum x hangianum (this guy grows pretty fast, i hope the petals will be flat and multifloral) and I have rothschildianum x hangianum waiting for shipment, just because I am lacking in roth hybrids


----------

